# wlan0 keeps on going down

## Cr0t

The subject doesn't really describe the issue, but oh well. My wireless connection on my main workstation keeps on going down I would say twice a day. The issue is not going down, but it would be great some kind of process that checks if the connection is still up.

If it goes down I want to a script, which just reconnects to the wireless access point.

----------

## John R. Graham

I believe that that's what wpa_supplicant is for.

- John

----------

## d2_racing

Hi,can you post your actual config ?

Do you use networkmanager or WICD ?

----------

## Cr0t

I just manually call iwconfig followed by dhcp from the CLI.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, then you need to use wpa_supplicant.

It's there for that, it's more simple to configure too.

----------

